# Anyone try the Emotiva XPR-5?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Through all the debate I want to try this amp now. Before I pull the trigger anyone try this amp? Thoughts/Impressions?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the XPA3 running my custom build speakers at a clients house - Its very powerful - very clean and has worked flawlessly from day one... an excellent value IMO.... I wouldn't hesitate to own EMOTIVA amps...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Talley said:


> Through all the debate I want to try this amp now. Before I pull the trigger anyone try this amp? Thoughts/Impressions?


My impressions are here: http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-51


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I was more interested in comments from the xpR series.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an XPR-2 as well as an XPA-5. The XPR series has plenty of clean power. I have it running my Goldenear Triton 1 and I love the combination.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ewardjr69 said:


> I have an XPR-2 as well as an XPA-5. The XPR series has plenty of clean power. I have it running my Goldenear Triton 1 and I love the combination.


Good input!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Talley said:


> Thanks for the input. I was more interested in comments from the xpR series.


Ah. Sometimes I read too fast. :gulp:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Ah. Sometimes I read too fast. :gulp:


It's quite OK. I enjoyed your article. Thank you 

Makes me even ponder the XPA-5 now. I can save considerably moving to it. I'll have to demo it and compare myself.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Dont forget the appliance dolly :help: :gulp:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Dont forget the appliance dolly :help: :gulp:



I picked up the HSU 100lb sub and carried up the stairs and into my room.... then I screamed in agony. I could do it again lol.

The XPR-5 is 100lbs, my Krell is 60lbs... it'll be fun adding 40 more lbs to the factor haha.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I have an XPA-5 and been thrilled with it. I would love to do a side by side comparison to hear how much better the extra $1300 really is...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd assume it's just a whole lot more headroom is all. 200w vs. 400w.

would I ever need the power?... probably not, but would potentially be the last I'd need to buy......... potentially lol


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

The only reason I'd consider it is I can offload the Krell for the same price the XPR-5 would cost me.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> The only reason I'd consider it is I can offload the Krell for the same price the XPR-5 would cost me.


 gasp! what would your uncle say? Lol :neener:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> gasp! what would your uncle say? Lol :neener:


heh he picked that pass labs amp over the krell without even hearing them remember :nono:

125w all channel driven vs. 400.... I bet it plays cleaner.... how much you wanna bet....

I've studied the XPR-5 and I'm pleased with everything about it.... it's worth a try and I think would be a great test for me to do myself.

One thing about me... I admit when I am wrong... I always like to VERIFY myself. My camera hobby is my #1 hobby and I've spent entire years salaries trying different gear and finding out the differences myself. I'm a reviewer at heart.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an XPA-5 and had the XPA-3 and they both are fabulous performers, not only for the money, but period. Remember that they XPA will do 200 WPC, all channels driven, 20hz - 20,000hz and not just 1000hz like most avr's.

I love it and it has been flawless for years.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Savjac said:


> I have an XPA-5 and had the XPA-3 and they both are fabulous performers, not only for the money, but period. Remember that they XPA will do 200 WPC, all channels driven, 20hz - 20,000hz and not just 1000hz like most avr's.
> 
> I love it and it has been flawless for years.


Ya I'm not running through an AVR. My krell is rated 125w all 7 channels driven at +0.02 dB at 10 Hz and -1.25 dB at 50 kHz.

Believe me the Krell is no slouch. 1600va toroidal supply and 80,000uf capacitance. The XPA-7 has 1700va supply and 120,000uf capacitance

BUT, the one thing that gets me is the krell does 250w all channels driven at 4ohms while the same XPA-7 only does 315w at 4ohms. So the Emotiva packs a lil more punch at 8ohms but the gap closes at 4ohms.

I wonder why that is. If I had 4ohm speakers I wouldn't even be worried about upgrading. NOR am I now... But I would love to compare NOT to the XPA but to the 400w/channel XPR!


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know anybody with the XPR so it's hard to compare vs XPA. You will have to post your thoughts if/when you pull the trigger.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry talley, had to rib you a little. I'd love to read an a/b of one next to your krell. Or even an xpa. I'm also a jr reviewer. I sometimes have to tell myself to stop! Just enjoy.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Sorry talley, had to rib you a little. I'd love to read an a/b of one next to your krell. Or even an xpa. I'm also a jr reviewer. I sometimes have to tell myself to stop! Just enjoy.


No apologies... I dish out plenty... Cmon' with it.... I need to take it too LOL

So far the krell works... Is it strained at higher levels?... I dunno... The only way for me to know is throw 400w/channel at the Ultras and see if its better.

Well actually the krell at 2 channels is rated some 168watts at 8ohms but the XPR-5 is rated 500w haha.

hmmm.....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hmmmmm indeed! I'd hate to see those ultras damaged by being underpowered. Lol I think you owe it to those speakers. Do what's right! Lol


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Hmmmmm indeed! I'd hate to see those ultras damaged by being underpowered. Lol I think you owe it to those speakers. Do what's right! Lol


Or I could just bi-amp the speakers for now......


----------

